
Technical Thoughts on OpenShift and Docker - OpenShift
https://www.openshift.com/blogs/technical-thoughts-on-openshift-and-docker
======
nickstinemates
Key quote (for me)

> Portability and reducing lock-in have been core OpenShift values since we
> first announced. The truth of the matter is many of our users don't want to
> be locked in to OpenShift or any PaaS. We don't want them to be locked in
> either.

Not being tied to infrastructure is a pretty amazing feeling. Being able to
switch from my VPS to OpenShift, some other Docker-enabled PaaS, bare metal,
EC2, or my internal OpenStack cluster seamlessly offers a tremendous amount of
choice.

------
gabrtv
I think the combination of Docker style LXC containers and kernel level MAC
(i.e. SELinux) is a great approach and helps build upon the "high security"
goals of OpenShift.

I was also happy to hear about the resources you're providing to help Docker
run on more distros with a better approach to filesystem layering (dm thin).
Red Hat is again demonstrating its commitment to and alignment with the larger
open source community -- so thank you for that.

The team here at [http://deis.io/](http://deis.io/) welcomes these efforts and
looks forward to the development of a healthy Docker PaaS ecosystem.

